# neues MTB - Feinheiten anpassen



## Albkris (22. Juni 2018)

Hallo,

endlich habe ich wieder ein ordentliches Fahrrad. Überraschend schnell ist mein Rose Count Solo 1 eingetroffen und ich in sehr zufrieden .

Trotzdem passt noch nicht alles optimal. Ich will also ein paar Kleinigkeiten anpassen.

Problem 1: der Sattel 
Das war mir eigentlich schon von vorne herein klar, dass der nicht passen wird. Ich bin da doch empfindlich. Bei dem vorhandenen tut mir nach 5 Minuten fahren der Hintern weh und nach drei Tagen immer noch. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass mir die Sitzknochen innen wehtun, also gar nicht an der Auflagefläche. Daraus schätze ich, dass der Sattel zu schmal ist.
Morgen gehe ich zu einem Händler der SQ-Lab Sitze verkauft und mich ausmessen wird. Dort gibt es auch Probesättel. Ich bin gespannt...
Welche Erfahrungen habe die Damen hier mit Sätteln für empfindliche Hintern? Welche lohnen sich auszuprobieren?

Problem 2: die Handhaltung
Beim Probesitzen im Laden habe ich gemerkt, dass ich mich am wohlsten auf Rädern mit Ergo-Griffen (z.B. Ergon GS) gefühlt habe. Durch die Auflagefläche fand ich die Handhaltung viel angenehmer. 
Welche Griffe nutzt ihr? Empfehlungen? Hörnchen ja oder nein?

Ich werde überwiegend sowohl auf Rad- und Feldwegen, auf Waldautobahnen und auf einfachen Trails (Kind will das so und Mami muss mit ) unterwegs sein. Bin ja noch Anfänger und eben mit Kind unterwegs. Die Sitzhaltung sollte eher sportlich moderat bzw. etwas aufgerichteter sein.

Langfristig würde ich eventuell noch gerne am Cockpit und Lenker herumspielen um die Sitzposition noch weiter zu verbessern. Hier wurde mir ein Syntace Lenker mit 12° Backsweep empfohlen. Viel Rise werde ich wahrscheinlich nicht brauchen, da ich gerade Lenker und Sattel auf einer Höhe habe.

An weiteren Tipps und Tricks bin ich sehr interessiert und schrauben und basteln mag ich eh .

LG


----------



## Trail-Fox (22. Juni 2018)

Albkris schrieb:


> Problem 1: der Sattel
> Das war mir eigentlich schon von vorne herein klar, dass der nicht passen wird. Ich bin da doch empfindlich. Bei dem vorhandenen tut mir nach 5 Minuten fahren der Hintern weh und nach drei Tagen immer noch. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass mir die Sitzknochen innen wehtun, also gar nicht an der Auflagefläche. Daraus schätze ich, dass der Sattel zu schmal ist.
> Morgen gehe ich zu einem Händler der SQ-Lab Sitze verkauft und mich ausmessen wird. Dort gibt es auch Probesättel. Ich bin gespannt...
> Welche Erfahrungen habe die Damen hier mit Sätteln für empfindliche Hintern? Welche lohnen sich auszuprobieren?
> LG



SQ-Lab ist so eine Sache... dem einen helfen sie, beim anderen verstärken sie die Probleme.
Das gilt aber eigentlich für alle Sättel und soll jetzt nur heißen, dass ein SQ-Lab Sattel bei weitem nicht der Heilsbringer ist als der er gerne angepriesen wird.
Ich selbst habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ich am besten mit brettharten Carbonschalen (z.B. Tune KommVor oder - etwas weicher - Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonio Flow) zurecht komme und die Polsterung komplett der Hose überlasse.
Generell würde ich mich aber bei einem Sattel nur auf das eigene Gefühl und nicht auf eine Empfehlung oder Beratung verlassen. Da hilft in der Regel nur Testen - und das über einen längeren Zeitraum.
Empfindlich ist Dein Allerwertester vor allem aber auch noch, weil er's nicht gewohnt ist.



Albkris schrieb:


> Problem 2: die Handhaltung
> Beim Probesitzen im Laden habe ich gemerkt, dass ich mich am wohlsten auf Rädern mit Ergo-Griffen (z.B. Ergon GS) gefühlt habe. Durch die Auflagefläche fand ich die Handhaltung viel angenehmer.
> Welche Griffe nutzt ihr? Empfehlungen? Hörnchen ja oder nein?
> LG



Wenn der Winkel und die Breite Deines Lenkers zu Dir passen, kannst Du auf die Ergons gut verzichten. Meiner Meinung nach beschränkt man sich mit denen auf genau eine passende Stellung der Hand. Die mag im Laden beim Ausprobieren angenehm sein, ob man so aber über lange Zeit fahren mag ist dann wieder was ganz anderes und eventuell kein Vorteil mehr. Mir z.B. reicht ein einfacher Moosgummigriff à la Ritchey WCS True Grip. Das ist aber Geschmacksache...
Klares nein zu Hörnchen! Wenn das Rad ausschließlich Sonntags auf Radwegen bewegt werden soll, kann man eventuell noch darüber nachdenken, aber sobald aber ein Trail mit ins Spiel kommt, schränkst Du Dich mit der Kombination Ergon-Griffe und Hörnchen deutlich ein und die Hörnchen können sogar eher gefährlich als hilfreich werden. Außerdem stehen die bei der Stylepolizei auf dem Index...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carsten_s (22. Juni 2018)

Ich habe 1996 mit dem MTB fahren aufgehört weil ich arge Probleme mit den Handgelenken hatte, 2015 habe uic zufällig wieder angefangen und sofort Ergon Griffe mit Auflage montiert, seit dem fahre ich problemlos 
Hörnchen hatten mir damals nicht geholfen


----------



## missfranzi (22. Juni 2018)

Bei mir passt das mit dem SQ-Lab Sattel. Aber irgendwann tut einem auch mal der Arsch weh - da bin ich ehrlich gesagt manchmal auch ganz froh, wenn es so steil wird, dass ich guten Gewissens ein bissel Schieben kann ;-)

Griffe - da hatte ich mit dem neuen Fahrrad damals auch erst die flachen Ergon Griffe mit so Mini-Hörnchen. Fand die auch sehr angenehm. Gut, die Hörnchen hätte ich nicht unbedingt gebraucht, aber mal anders greifen fand ich zum hoch fahren auch ab uns an gut. Mit der Zeit sind unsere Touren einfach abfahrtslastiger und technischer geworden, da bin ich aufrunde Griffe gewechselt um für steile Abfahrten eine bessere Handstellung zu haben.
Wenn die sich gut anfühlen, probier es doch mit denen - man kann auch Trails damit fahren... Hab ich auch ein paar Jahre gemacht... Und es klingt jetzt nicht so, als würdest Du dich direkt und ausschließlich in die technisch und supersteilen Abfahrten stürzen. Wenn sich das ändert kannst du auch wechseln - irgendwann sind so Griffe auch mal durch 
Wo kommst Du her - meine alten Griffe müssten noch irgendwo im Keller liegen...


----------



## kc85 (22. Juni 2018)

Meine bessere Hälfte schwört am XC-Tourer auf den Selle Italia Lady Gel Flow-Sattel. Laut ihr ein echtes Sofa.

kc85


----------



## Albkris (24. Juni 2018)

Es ist eingetroffen, was ich befürchtet habe... Auch ich gehöre zu den Frauen, die mit einem breiten Hintern gesegnet sind . Na ja, eigentlich wusste ich das ja schon lange. Heute gab's das mal wieder schwarz auf weiß. Mein Sitzknochenabstabd ist gemessen 15cm. Keiner der abgefahrenen Händler hatte Sättel in ausreichender Breite vorrätig, es sei denn es waren diese unsäglichen Touren- und Hollandradsättel.

Folgende Modelle möchte ich testen und werde sie aus Rückgabegründen und wegen schlechter Beratung im Netz bestellen!

1. SQ-Lab 610 Active (ohne Ergolux) in 17cm (den mit Ergolux gibt's nur bis 16cm), den 602 bzw. 604 würde ich nur im absoluten Notfall probieren

2. Ergon SM Sport mit bzw. ohne Gel in M/L

3. Ggf. diverse Specialized-Sättel in 168mm

Jetzt wundert mich auch nix mehr, dass der originale Sattel so schmerzt...

Was haltet ihr von meiner Auswahl? Ich weiß, dass die Sattel verschiedene Konzepte haben, aber so hoffe ich, etwas zu finden.

Danke!


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (24. Juni 2018)

@Trail-Fox hat schon alles geschrieben.

Den Sattel musst du "erfahren", da kann dir keiner bei helfen. Das fällt bei jedem verschieden aus und ändert sich auch im Laufe der Zeit. Was dir vor fünf Jahren mal gepasst hat, muss dir heute nicht auch noch passen. Früher sauteuren SQLab gefahren, nach fünf Jahren ging der nicht mehr und der Neue erst recht nicht, zwischendurch den ebenso teuren Carbonia, der nur für fünf Stunden ging und jetzt einen einfachen SDG Circuit. Wer weiß, was in drei Jahren ist. 

Das gleiche gilt für die Griffe. Ich habe mir meine mit Lenkerband selbst gemacht. Mit Auflagen Trails fahren, mag gehen. Inwieweit, kann ich nicht sagen. Das Bike meiner Frau hat solche Griffe, aber sie fährt keine Trails. Wenn ich damit leichte Trails fahre, komme ich damit klar. Wie es bei S3 Einlagen aussieht kann ich nicht sagen. Kommt aber für dich, entsprechend deiner Aussage, ja eh nicht in Frage. 

Hörnchen? Nö. War so eine Modeerscheinung wie Plateau Schuhe. Braucht keiner und wer denkt er braucht sie, sitzt falsch. Man hält sich nicht am Lenker fest um sich damit den Berg hochzuziehen. Mit dem Lenker lenkt man, bzw kontrolliert das Rad. Dabei sind einem Hörnchen nur im Wege und auf Trails tödlich. Da braucht es Bewegungsfreiheit. Und wer ständig die Handstellung ändern muss, hat grundlegende, ergonomische Probleme. 

Breite Lenker sollten schon einen größeren Backsweep haben, wäre ganz bestimmt kein Fehler. Hilft dem Handgelenk. Ich komme mit 78cm und 12°gut klar. Je weniger du das Handgelenk abwinkelst, desto besser. Aber auch das ist dein Ding.


----------



## shnoopix (24. Juni 2018)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> @Trail-Fox
> Hörnchen? Nö. War so eine Modeerscheinung wie Plateau Schuhe. Braucht keiner und wer denkt er braucht sie, sitzt falsch. Man hält sich nicht am Lenker fest um sich damit den Berg hochzuziehen. Mit dem Lenker lenkt man, bzw kontrolliert das Rad. Dabei sind einem Hörnchen nur im Wege und auf Trails tödlich. Da braucht es Bewegungsfreiheit. Und wer ständig die Handstellung ändern muss, hat grundlegende, ergonomische Probleme.


Wer hat dir denn so einen Unsinn erzählt?
Hörnchen erhöhen im Stehen einfach nur den Reach und helfen dadurch einfacher eine günstige Gewichtsverteilung über dem Rad hin zu bekommen. Nebenbei verhindert man damit ein Abknicken des Handgelenks.
Im Sitzen das selbe Spiel, Hörnchen lassen eine etwas gestecktere Sitzposition zu. Außerdem wird das Handgelenk in eine Position parallel zum Unterarm gebracht, was eine insgesamt ergonomischer Position darstellt als ein 90° eingedrehtes Handgelenk. Lass mal deinen Arm entspannt an dir runter hängen, das Handgelenk wird ziemlich parallel zum Unterarm sein. Kann man natürlich auch erreichen indem man einfach sie Lenkerenden greift, bei Hörnchen hat man einfach mehr halt.

Wer natürlich ultra breite Turnstangen ggf. mit viel Backsweep  fährt, der wird Hörnchen kaum sinnvoll unterbringen können. Meiner Erfahrung nach bieten sich relativ gerade Lenker an, die etwas mehr als schulterbreit sind für Hörnchen an.

Um auf die Ursprungsfrage zurück zu kommen:
Ich nutze den lägeren Reach und die ergonomischer Position des Handgelenks sehr viel und nehme dafür etwas schmalere Lenker als zur Zeit üblich in gerne Kauf.


----------



## noocelo (24. Juni 2018)

Albkris schrieb:


> Keiner der abgefahrenen Händler hatte Sättel in ausreichender Breite vorrätig


was spricht dagegen, bei SQlab direkt zu bestellen?


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (24. Juni 2018)

Nichts. Ist, soweit ich weiß, genauso teuer und der Service evtl. besser als beim Händler.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (24. Juni 2018)

shnoopix schrieb:


> Wer hat dir denn so einen Unsinn erzählt?
> Hörnchen erhöhen im Stehen einfach nur den Reach und helfen dadurch einfacher eine günstige Gewichtsverteilung über dem Rad hin zu bekommen. Nebenbei verhindert man damit ein Abknicken des Handgelenks.
> Im Sitzen das selbe Spiel, Hörnchen lassen eine etwas gestecktere Sitzposition zu. Außerdem wird das Handgelenk in eine Position parallel zum Unterarm gebracht, was eine insgesamt ergonomischer Position darstellt als ein 90° eingedrehtes Handgelenk. Lass mal deinen Arm entspannt an dir runter hängen, das Handgelenk wird ziemlich parallel zum Unterarm sein. Kann man natürlich auch erreichen indem man einfach sie Lenkerenden greift, bei Hörnchen hat man einfach mehr halt.


Dann fährst du mit Hörnchen und ich ohne. Und das auch ohne Abknicken des Handgelenkes.

PS. Viel Spaß auf dem Trail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noocelo (24. Juni 2018)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Nichts. Ist, soweit ich weiß, genauso teuer und der Service evtl. besser als beim Händler.


datt isne rethorische fräge gewest, rabinski!


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (24. Juni 2018)

shnoopix schrieb:


> Meiner Erfahrung nach bieten sich relativ gerade Lenker an, die etwas mehr als schulterbreit sind für Hörnchen an.


Warum sollte ich damit noch rumfahren? Damit ich Hörnchen dranschrauben kann? An breite Lenker habe ich mich auch erst gewöhnen müssen und langsam ran getastet. Jetzt möchte ich keine anderen mehr. Geht einfach besser. Warum also wieder schmaler und schlechter werden?


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (24. Juni 2018)

noocelo schrieb:


> datt isne rethorische fräge gewest, rabinski!


Bist du kompliziert nokloschinsky. Woher soll ich das denn wissen? Und überhaupt, du hast doch gar keinen Sattel auf deinem Ratt.


----------



## noocelo (24. Juni 2018)

weil's offensichtlich is', rabović! 

einmal mit brohfis ...


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (24. Juni 2018)

Du verlangst schon viel, noclovic.
Das mit den brohfis hab ich mir gemerkt...


----------



## shnoopix (24. Juni 2018)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich damit noch rumfahren? Damit ich Hörnchen dranschrauben kann? An breite Lenker habe ich mich auch erst gewöhnen müssen und langsam ran getastet. Jetzt möchte ich keine anderen mehr. Geht einfach besser. Warum also wieder schmaler und schlechter werden?


Ist halt ne Frage von Einsatzgebiet und Vorliebe. Ich hab's erwähnt weil Hörnchen natürlich nicht nur Vorteile haben, sondern unter gewissen Gegebenheiten einfach nicht mehr gut funktionieren.
Ich bin am XC HT und am AM Fully recht lange 720er und 740er Lenker mit und ohne Hörnchen gefahren. Bin inzwischen bei beiden Rädern auf 620er mit Hörnchen zurück gegangen. Fahre zu 80% bergauf oder in der Ebene, da überwiegen die Vorteile auch von schmaleren Lenkern für mich deutlich. Würde ich deutlich mehr meiner Zeit bergab oder Enduro fahren, würde ich auch mit breiten Lenkern fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaetheR (24. Juni 2018)

Albkris schrieb:


> Es ist eingetroffen, was ich befürchtet habe... Auch ich gehöre zu den Frauen, die mit einem breiten Hintern gesegnet sind . Na ja, eigentlich wusste ich das ja schon lange. Heute gab's das mal wieder schwarz auf weiß. Mein Sitzknochenabstabd ist gemessen 15cm. Keiner der abgefahrenen Händler hatte Sättel in ausreichender Breite vorrätig, es sei denn es waren diese unsäglichen Touren- und Hollandradsättel.
> 
> Folgende Modelle möchte ich testen und werde sie aus Rückgabegründen und wegen schlechter Beratung im Netz bestellen!
> 
> ...



Dieses Problem kenne ich leider auch. Hatte mir den Specialized Women's Myth Expert in 168 vor knapp 2-3 Monaten bestellt. Po tut nicht weh, aber meine Füße schlafen ein.
Falls der Sattel für Dich interessant wird, gerne PN. 
Testen möchte ich nun auch den SQ-Lab 610.

Toi toi toi


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (25. Juni 2018)

KaetheR schrieb:


> Po tut nicht weh, aber meine Füße schlafen ein.


Wenn dir die Füße einschlafen, ist der Sattel zu breit, er drückt dir an der Oberschenkelinnenseite die Beinvene ab. @luckyleaf kann dir das genau sagen. Sie weiß das von Berufs wegen.


----------



## KaetheR (26. Juni 2018)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Wenn dir die Füße einschlafen, ist der Sattel zu breit, er drückt dir an der Oberschenkelinnenseite die Beinvene ab. @luckyleaf kann dir das genau sagen. Sie weiß das von Berufs wegen.




Danke @Rudirabe für diesen Hinweis. Vllt ist ein Sattel 15-16 ja ausreichend.
Sattel - ein Thema für sich


----------



## luckyleaf (4. Juli 2018)

Der Hinweis von @Rudirabe ist nicht falsch. Der Hauptgrund dafür liegt da dran, dass die Femoralis-Arterie symmetrisch verläuft, also auf beiden Seiten des Oberschenkels. Das Problem ist, dass sich im Bereich des Leistenbandes, nicht Eine, sondern zwei anatomisch wichtige Durchtrittstellen befinden, nämlich die Lacuna musculorum UND vasorum, sprich nicht nur die Muskelpforte, sondern auch die Gefäßpforte. Die Oberschenkelarterie und Vene, wo die Sauerstoffbeladung aus dem Bein zurück zum Herzen stattfindet, ziehen diese durch die medial, also innen gelegene Gefäßpforte, wo da blöderweise auch der nervus femoralis ( Oberschenkelnerv ) ist und noch weiter zu außen gelegenen Muskelpforte verläuft. Das ist der Grund, weshalb die Auswahl eines passenden Sattels, so wichtig ist. Besteht nämlich in dem Bereich, eine Minderperfusion durch zu hohen Gefäßdruck, aufgrund von z.B zu breiten Sattel, schlafen die Beine irgendwann ein. Falscher Sattel kann also auf Dauer zu zu zahlreichen Folgeschäden führen.


----------



## noocelo (4. Juli 2018)

wollte ich auch gerade schreiben.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (4. Juli 2018)

noocelo schrieb:


> wollte ich auch gerade schreiben.


Nonsens. Du hast doch jetzt gerade mal Null, Nada, Niente, Nix verstanden. Hundert Prozent, Alter.

Echt jetzt, wird von vielen so nicht wahrgenommen und führt deshalb viel zu oft zu vermeidbaren Problemen. Ich hatte irgendwann den gleichen Ärger und habe mich deshalb damit beschäftigt.


----------



## noocelo (5. Juli 2018)

warum so aggresssiv kleiner rabe?

ich finds gar nicht schlimm, wenn sich jemand länger damit beschäftigen muss um zu kapieren, dass ein zu breiter sattel auf die oberschenkel drückt; und im zuge dessen zu der fulminanten erkenntnis gelangt, dass passende sachen besser passen! 
gilt übrigens auch für handschuhe, hosen, schuhe, helme ... 


@KaetheR hast du den 610er zwischenzeitlich testen können?


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (5. Juli 2018)

noocelo schrieb:


> warum so aggresssiv kleiner rabe?


Sollte nicht aggressiv rüber kommen, wenn ja, entschuldige ich mich.

@luckyleaf hat sich richtig Mühe gegeben zu erklären, warum das so ist und du machst einfach, so kam mir das vor, eine dumme Bemerkung darüber. Da war ich schon ein wenig ärgerlich, denn das finde ich nicht angemessen und das hat sie nicht verdient. Wenn sich jemand hinsetzt und das so genau erklärt, dann sollte das auch entsprechend gewürdigt werden, lieber Noklo.


----------



## noocelo (5. Juli 2018)

gegenthese: luckyleaf ist nicht dohf und braucht auch keinen beschützer. bestenfalls zauberte ihr mein post ein flüchtiges schmunzeln ins gesicht. wenn dem so war: freu' ich mich auch wieder. 
pro-tipp: nicht alles bierernst nehmen.

unnu: btt!


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (5. Juli 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaetheR (5. Juli 2018)

noocelo schrieb:


> @KaetheR hast du den 610er zwischenzeitlich testen können?



Bisher leider noch nicht...ich habe mal letzte Woche wieder meinen alten Sattel drauf gemacht - mit dem keine einschlafenden Füße, aber leider sonst nicht bequem, aber für Touren bis 1,5-2 Std. ist der okay. 
Hoffe, dass ich es nächste Woche in den Bikeladen schaffe.


----------



## noocelo (5. Juli 2018)

ist denn der sog. _gewöhnungsschmerz_ auszuschließen? sprich bist du den mal regelmäßig gefahren? es sind zumeist die zu beginn unbequemen sättel, die nach der eingewöhnung mittel-/langfristig die bessere wahl sind (und umgekehrt).


----------



## KaetheR (5. Juli 2018)

Mit dem "alten" Sattel (beim Kauf des Bikes mit dabei) war ich jetzt 1 Jahr unterwegs - wir werden bei Touren, die über 2 Stunden hinaus gehen, leider keine Freunde. Der Druck wird dann einfach zu groß und ich rutsche nur noch hin und her.
Die Variante "Polster" habe ich dann auch schon getestet: ohne und mit, dünne, mittlere und dicke Polster.

Beim Ausmessen kam ein Sitzknochenabstand von 15cm raus. Da zB SQLab oder Ergon keinen MTB-Sattel in einer Breite von ~17cm anbieten, wurde es der Specialized. Druck passt, aber leider habe ich dort das Fußproblem.
Ich komme hoffentlich dazu, nächste Woche in den Bikeladen zu fahren und dann doch mal einen SQLab zu testen.


----------



## scylla (5. Juli 2018)

Ich fahre nur Sättel (13cm Breite maximal), die laut Sitzknochenvermessung eigentlich viel zu schmal für mich sein sollten. Auf Sätteln mit laut Vermessung korrekter Breite (>15cm) sterben mir innerhalb kürzester Zeit die Füße ab, so wie es dir auch ergeht. Dabei ist es egal von welchem Hersteller die Sättel sind, es ist mir einfach zu breit. Außerdem komme mit so breiten Trümmern auf der Abfahrt nicht zurecht.
Ich sitze halt mehr auf dem Schambein. (Bei mir ist das mit "korrekt" breiten Sätteln sowieso genauso sobald ich nicht kerzengerade senkrecht wie auf einem Bürostuhl sitze). Ist mit einem passenden Sattel aber auch egal, man kann auch auf dem Schambein gut sitzen. Es braucht dafür nur einen in diesem Bereich flachen und flexiblen Sattel und man muss ein bisschen mit der Neigung rumspielen.

Von daher: Sitzknochenvermessung kann helfen einen passenden Sattel zu finden. Wenn sie es nicht tut, ist es aber auch eine Option, auf die Lehrmeinung zu pfeifen und was komplett anderes zu probieren


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (5. Juli 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> : Sitzknochenvermessung kann helfen einen passenden Sattel zu finden. Wenn sie es nicht tut, ist es aber auch eine Option, auf die Lehrmeinung zu pfeifen und was komplett anderes zu probieren


Wenn ich einen neuen Sattel brauche, bin ich bei meinem mädchenhaften Hintern immer wochen- und mindestens 10 Sättel lang unterwegs. Ist halt so.


----------



## KaetheR (5. Juli 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich fahre nur Sättel (13cm Breite maximal), die laut Sitzknochenvermessung eigentlich viel zu schmal für mich sein sollten. Auf Sätteln mit laut Vermessung korrekter Breite (>15cm) sterben mir innerhalb kürzester Zeit die Füße ab, so wie es dir auch ergeht. Dabei ist es egal von welchem Hersteller die Sättel sind, es ist mir einfach zu breit. Außerdem komme mit so breiten Trümmern auf der Abfahrt nicht zurecht.
> Ich sitze halt mehr auf dem Schambein. (Bei mir ist das mit "korrekt" breiten Sätteln sowieso genauso sobald ich nicht kerzengerade senkrecht wie auf einem Bürostuhl sitze). Ist mit einem passenden Sattel aber auch egal, man kann auch auf dem Schambein gut sitzen. Es braucht dafür nur einen in diesem Bereich flachen und flexiblen Sattel und man muss ein bisschen mit der Neigung rumspielen.
> 
> Von daher: Sitzknochenvermessung kann helfen einen passenden Sattel zu finden. Wenn sie es nicht tut, ist es aber auch eine Option, auf die Lehrmeinung zu pfeifen und was komplett anderes zu probieren



Den Ansatz "zu schmaler"-Sattel (lt. Sitzknochenvermessung) zu fahren, hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, denn die bisherigen Sättel (Standard)  waren alle "nur" zwischen 13-14 cm. Und einschlafende Füße hatte ich bei keinem. 
Von daher werde ich das auch mal noch testen. 

DAnke @scylla


----------



## noocelo (5. Juli 2018)

bei mir wars umgekehrt als bei scylla: ich musste einen breiteren nehmen als die empfehlung, um grob ruhe zu haben.

hast du für längere touren/(mehr)tagestour mal eine sitzcreme ausprobiert? hat mir gehilft.


----------



## KaetheR (5. Juli 2018)

ich bin vor 4 Wochen einen Alpencross gefahren. Im Vorfeld musste ich zwischen Pest (einschlafende Füße, gute Druckverteilung) und Cholera (schlechte Druckverteilung, aber keine einschlafenden Füße)-Sattel entscheiden.
Es wurde die Pest ;-) in Kombination mit Sitzcreme. Von der Druckverteilung hatte ich eigentlich keine Probleme mit dem Sattel. 

Auf den Versuch noch einen Sattel zu kaufen, wollte ich mich vor dem Alpencross nicht mehr einlassen (die Pest hab ich im März/April gekauft).

Ein leidiges Thema mit dem Sattel


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (5. Juli 2018)

KaetheR schrieb:


> in Kombination mit Sitzcreme.


Wie machst du das, wenn du tagelang am Stück unterwegs bist? Die Sitzcreme schmiert sich doch in die Hose. Kannst doch nicht immer die gleiche Hose anziehen. Wenn ich Wochen unterwegs bin, wollte ich das nicht haben. Mir reicht schon, wenn ich abends waschen muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noocelo (5. Juli 2018)

die haut nimmt bei tagestouren das meiste auf; ansonsten:






wer ist denn außer _dir und_ stuntzi _wochen_ unterwegs?


----------



## KaetheR (5. Juli 2018)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Wie machst du das, wenn du tagelang am Stück unterwegs bist? Die Sitzcreme schmiert sich doch in die Hose. Kannst doch nicht immer die gleiche Hose anziehen. Wenn ich Wochen unterwegs bin, wollte ich das nicht haben. Mir reicht schon, wenn ich abends waschen muss.



Gepäcktransport war mein Zauberwort ;-)
Für jeden Tag ne andere Hose


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (5. Juli 2018)

noocelo schrieb:


> wer ist denn außer Stuntzi wochen unterwegs?


Na ja, ich. Zwei bis dreimal im Jahr. Kannst ja mal mit fahren.


----------



## noocelo (5. Juli 2018)

korrigiert! 

grundsätzlich gerne! 
allerdings kämen dann die babys, buddys und die lady/s zu kurz, wenn ein einziger urlaub mehrere wochen und damit den großteil des 30 tage-kontingents fräße.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (5. Juli 2018)

Da gibbet nur eins: Rente einreichen.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (5. Juli 2018)

KaetheR schrieb:


> Gepäcktransport war mein Zauberwort ;-)
> Für jeden Tag ne andere Hose


Oh, du Glückliche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

